# Bestimmter Ablauf starten



## Marco1511 (5. Dez 2019)

Guten Abend,

ich hätte eine kurze Frage, hoffe Ihr können mir weiter helfen.

Ich möchte gerne einen Gewissen Ablauf in Java schreiben. Er soll, wenn eine Bedingung erfüllt ist zB. die Zeit abgelaufen ist, einen bestimmte Taste auf der Tastatur betätigen und dann wieder die Zeit ablaufen lassen. Könnte mir da jemand helfen? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## abc66 (5. Dez 2019)

Thread, Sleep, Action and repeat.


----------



## mihe7 (6. Dez 2019)

Marco1511 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte gerne einen Gewissen Ablauf in Java schreiben.


Hm... einen gewissen Ablauf haben Programme so an sich  


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        int keyCode = KeyEvent.VK_A;
        Robot r = new Robot();
        r.setAutoDelay(50); // 50 ms zwischen Taste druecken und loslassen
        while (true) {
            r.keyPress(keyCode);
            r.keyRelease(keyCode);
            r.delay(1000); // 1 s warten
        }
    }
```


----------



## Marco1511 (8. Dez 2019)

Danke, das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. Aber gibt es ein Script bzw. Code wo ich eine Taste auf der Tastatur simulieren kann, ohne Roboter


```
if  ( $("mein Wert").text() >=4) {setTimeout(function(){fasend(a+1)},Math.random()*(50) + 2030);}
       
        else {drücke Taste}
```


Mein Kleines Beispiel, Wenn mein Wert kleiner 4 ist soll eine Taste auf der Tastatur einmal gedrückt werden.

wie schreibe ich das nach "else" weiter?


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2019)

Dir geht es im Java*Script* und nicht Java, oder?


----------



## Marco1511 (8. Dez 2019)

in dem Fall schon ja.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2019)

Okay, die beiden haben nämlich nichts miteinander zu tun  Ich verschieb's mal ins passendere Forum...


----------



## Marco1511 (8. Dez 2019)

ok. ich dank dir.


----------



## M.L. (8. Dez 2019)

> else {drücke Taste}


 statt da einen realen Tastendruck ausführen zu lassen, dürfte eher eine Variable mit Wertzuweisung oder eine Funktion wie bei der if-Anweisung zu erwarten sein.


----------



## Marco1511 (12. Dez 2019)

hat geklappt, danke an alle


----------

